# Help needed, deciding between a 2018 Merida or 2018 Levo Comp



## ackent (Sep 20, 2017)

I am looking at buying an E bike to add to my other bike collection, but cant decide between the new Merida E One Sixty or a Levo comp . I would like some input from other that may have ridden one of these bikes.
My 2 cents worth below, keeping in mind I am yet to ride either one.

Merida
Top end Shimano components, Inc DI2, Display on the Bars showing stats etc. about $7K AUD (4 month wait in Aus)

Levo, 
Average components, Integrated battery, Nice Software tool for battery /Motor control. Possible better motor disengagement once over 25km/h, Quite motor, $8.5K AUD

Thanks In advance.


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

Schedule demo rides on same local trails you know on each ... so YOU can decide which one you like better.

Both are good bikes. I suspect the real question is, are you patient enough for the Merida to arrive & then demo?

Be sure & let us know. Good luck,

Catfish ...


----------



## hobbit (Apr 23, 2007)

For me, the disengaging the motor once up to speed was the decision maker for getting the Levo comp - I wouldn't want anything that slows me down on the downs, particularly where it's just a slight gradient that you want to quicken. Just finished a 20 mile rode with 3500 ft of climbing, 50% in trail mode and 50% in Turbo (as it was getting dark on the second mountain) and feel like I've been run over from the pounding down hill. Range on the 2018 is definitely better than the 2017 I demoed. Levo is just a great bike . Period.


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Why would anything slow you down on the the downs?  All systems will stop assisting over 25kph but that's all they will not slow you down. Some has smoother disengagement but that can be improverd with a firmware upgrade and Shimano just did it recently.

I would personally go with the Merida. Longer suspension travel, better components - suspension, brakes - make it a no brainer for me. One thing is on the Levo's side: the bottle cage mount.


----------



## hobbit (Apr 23, 2007)

On all systems bar the Brose, when the motor stops helping it is still physically connected to the drive train, so any pedal input is also pushing against the motors mechanical resistance. On all ebikes its noticeable when you hit the limit on flattish terrain as you suddenly feel the weight effect of the bike as the support ends; however on some designs its more noticeable, as additionally your pedalling against the motor resistance. Obviously if coasting on a steeper section it's not noticable but it's definitely something that the Brose does better on flattish terrain when you want to peddle beyond the motor cut off point.
It's not something that can be solved by a software upgrade as it's a mechanical feature of the design - as far as I'm aware only the Brose physically seperates the pedals from the motor once the limit is hit, using an additional internal clutch that the other manufacturers don't have.


----------



## Astro Boy (May 24, 2018)

Mate I recon the Levo is best suited for your girlfriend or wife or boyfriend!! Whatever your persuasion may be, but for me there is no other choice but the Merida
Good luck and I hope this message self distrtucts in 60 seconds


----------

